
Humans can see a single photon at a time - azazqadir
https://cosmosmagazine.com/biology/humans-can-detect-a-single-photon-at-a-time
======
aaron695
I feel like there's something fishy going on here.

~~~
rimunroe
When I was taking a psych course in college we went over the limits of human
perception for various senses. Our prof quoted the limit for detecting light
at somewhere between one and five photons hitting the retina in otherwise
complete darkness.

